# Anyone with Hashi's have ringing in your ears?



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Well here's the newest on the list of "fun" symptoms:
My ears are ringing. I have read this is a symptom of hashi's. Anyone else have it? Anything work to make it go away or at least make it less noticible?


----------



## Jennifermfogg (Jun 25, 2012)

I have ear ringing. I had no idea that was a symptom until reading your post. It comes and goes often.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes. I've always assumed it was related to spending too much time in loud places...could be either, or a little but of both. Surgery did not change anything significantly.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Yup, I've got that, too. Only in one ear and it gets worse when my thyroid is really acting up. I've had it for a few years now and I've adapted to it--I fall asleep with the tv now to help at night and I've noticed it also helps to have a fan or radio on the background sometimes to keep from focusing on it.


----------



## Jennifermfogg (Jun 25, 2012)

I have to have a fan on to block it out. I thought it was from being in loud places. But, if you girls have it and we all have Hashimoto's then....this makes more sense.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I do NOT have ringing in the ears.

Ringing in the ears is caused by anyone of a zillion things.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I have ringing in the ears which started after thyroid disease, but I have Grave's. Mine is constant. I have rarely attended concerts or been around really loud noises.

Ear ringing is listed as a symptom of thyroid disease.

Renee


----------



## Fissy (Sep 20, 2011)

I have it although it's not too bad and rarely bothers me, just when I'm trying to sleep. I didn't know it could be related to Hashi's.. I thought it was because of my blood pressure, lol.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I was just reading this post and thought to myself, "I've never had that problem..."

About two seconds later, my right ear started ringing! Sympathy ring, perhaps? (I was just diagnosed with Hashi's two weeks ago.)


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Hee, "sympathy ring"!

Honestly, my ringing is not too bad (or I'm just used to it now after many years). I hardly ever notice it unless the room is dead quiet.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Where are you reading that tinnitus or ringing in the ears is a symptom of thyroid disease? I'm not finding it.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> Where are you reading that tinnitus or ringing in the ears is a symptom of thyroid disease? I'm not finding it.


Go to the "Stop the thyroid madness" website. It's listed as one of the symptoms. I have seen it other places too.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

But that's just a blog......not a medical source.

Just because people with thyroid disease say they have ringing in their ears doesn't mean it was caused by thyroid. So I put the word tinnitus in the search engine for that blog and it only came up with one person's story......and nothing to say that thyroid disease caused it.

What I'm saying is that you can't assume that every condition that follows a thyroid diagnosis was caused by thyroid. If you go down the list of one blog...
http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/long-and-pathetic/
Note the number of complaints that are attributed to thyroid, probably most without medical basis.

Check out the Mayo website for info on causes of Tinnitus:
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/tinnitus/ds00365/dsection=causes

Notice that thyroid disorders don't make the list.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> But that's just a blog......not a medical source.
> 
> Just because people with thyroid disease say they have ringing in their ears doesn't mean it was caused by thyroid. So I put the word tinnitus in the search engine for that blog and it only came up with one person's story......and nothing to say that thyroid disease caused it.
> 
> ...


Yeah like "doctors" or "medical sources" know squat about thyroid disease. I have found that most don't. All I know is that my ears never rang until my thyroid went haywire. 
Doctors are not God and do not know everything. I went a whole year feeling like DEATH and was told by numerous doctors I had different ailments. NONE of which were correct. I knew is was my thyroid and no doctor would listen or do any further testing than just a TSH which was high by the way and I was told it was "normal". It wasn't until I found a really good naturopath who actually had clue about what she was doing and ordered the right tests. 
And maybe your ears don't ring, but some of us have the issue. I am sure I have alot of symptoms that many others don't and vice versa. For example, I have more hair than I know what to do with. None of mine has fallen out, and many others are losing like crazy. Not everyone experiences the same problems.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

http://www.tinnitusjournal.com/detalhe_artigo.asp?id=250

What about this?

I tend to agree that doctors do not know everything. I am making an appt to get checked by an ENT, because no one can seem to diagnose me with anything.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Hurray, a fair reference, even if it is almost 15 years old and involves all of 23 patients, which is not really a good sample size. Basically it says:

Significant correlation was found to exist between tinnitus and such systemic diseases as cardiovascular disease (particularly fluctuating hypertension), metabolic disease (hyperlipidemias, thyroid disease, elevated blood glucose), and neuropsychiatric disorders

They tie that statement to a paper written a few years earlier, which ironically doesn't elaborate on a metabolic connection.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10753364

So then I queried "metabolic tinnitus" and came up with a few things, mostly related to diabetes. In short, there are some loose references but when you delve into any of the studies, they mostly involve older people in the population tested. And older people, healthy ones, tend to often have tinnitus.

So it begs the question: Could it be caused by thyroid dysfunction or is it just a coincidental function of aging process?

I don't expect answers here.....just wanted to make a point that many things are just coincidental.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

I've had ringing in my ears for years but a few weeks ago started to get a humm in my left ear. Not constant but every few seconds for a couple of min.May do it one day then not for a few days. Was wondering if it had anything to do with my thyroid since my goiter is on the left side also. It's always something! lol


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

I have suffered from tinnitus since I was a child. Still not exactly sure where I fit in the thyroid spectrum yet. Also have TMJ which I was diagnosed with at 23. It could be either, both or neither that cause the tinnitus. But I do believe that I have had a thyroid issue since puberty. Could it be a coincidence? Sure. Why do people suffer from it at all?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I have Hashi's and I have had ringing in my ears. As well as random pressure, fullness, pain, tightness just outside and below the ear, and vertigo-type feelings. This has been going on for years off-and-on; no doc has been able to find anything so far other than some swollen ear canals. I agree that just because both conditions are present doesn't mean that one is causing the other. But I do know that one autoimmune disease usually leads to more, and that things like Meniere's Disease also involve ear fullness, tinnitus, dizziness, etc.

Perhaps as one known autoimmune disease is addressed it helps other ones that are hidden in the background un-diagnosed.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Bigfoot-Thanks for stating what you did. I wanted to say that but my thyroid addled mind couldn't get the right words out. I feel the same way that maybe when one disease is treated, it helps the others.

Thanks again.


----------



## molonese (Jul 20, 2011)

Ringing in the ears is often the outcome of candida yeast overgrowth, leaky gut or parasite infection. It's not the thyroid causing the ringing - but the gut. Since most thyroid conditions are connected to the gut (the gut is where the immune system lives and Hashi's is an autoimmune disease) - once you clean up your digestive system, it will go away.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Sources that list thyroid problem as cause of tinnitus:

Webmd-Understanding Tinnitus-The Basics (underactive thyroid gland)
emedicinehealth (overactive thyroid)
Wikipedia (thyroid disease)
USCF Medical Center (thyroid disfunction)
American Academy of Otolaryngology-Head and Neck Surgery (thyroid problems)

Renee


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Thats one I don't have...


----------



## Jennifermfogg (Jun 25, 2012)

I have to sleep with a noisy fan or the bathroom vent on because of the ringing in my ears.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jennifermfogg said:


> I have to sleep with a noisy fan or the bathroom vent on because of the ringing in my ears.


Oh, dear!!! Maybe one of those sound machines would be a more pleasant choice? Have you seen a doc to rule out any other problems besides the thyroid condition possibly causing this which in fact it does in "some" people?


----------



## Jennifermfogg (Jun 25, 2012)

Andros, I have not been to the doctor regarding the ringing in my ears. I always assumed it was from listening to loud music. I will ask at my next appointment.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

Before you start going and reading into all the wackiness and voodu surrounding the ringing id like to add a couple of my own facts about the ringing in the ears. I have not been on here for about a month and just saw this post. Otherwise i would of been all over this.

1. My #1 symptom is the ear ringing 
2. I did not have any ear ringing until the thyroid issues started.
3. Both ears seem to ring, but it is mainly the left ear.
4. I know 5 other guys that i have met on thyroid boards that also have 1,2 and 3 above.
5. The weirdest thing (and this is hard to explain) but when i had a thyroid (i had mine removed), the ringing was not just ringing. I didnt just "hear a noise". When the ringing was bad, the fatigue got worse, and the pain in my throat got worse all at the same time. It was all "in concert".
6. There is nothing i can do to prevent it and i have seen the top docs in the country on this (yes i have actually flown to different hospitals and specialists regarding this)

Good luck


----------

